# Da xấu mãi do đâu? Vì những sai lầm chăm sóc da quen thuộc mà bạn không ngờ đến



## Vũ Thu Hằng (26/6/18)

Đừng nghĩ chăm sóc da là phải “đao to búa lớn”, đôi khi những sai lầm cỏn con nhất khi làm sạch cũng khiến da bạn xấu dần đều mỗi ngày đấy!
Trong một quy trình chăm sóc da cầu kỳ gần chục bước thì rửa mặt có vẻ là bước dễ dàng, không đòi hỏi nhiều mà cũng chẳng tốn mấy công sức nhất. Nhưng điều đó không có nghĩa là bạn có thể lơ là bước làm sạch da, vì hoá ra đây lại là bước dễ sai lầm nhất và có thể gây ra hậu quả lâu dài về sau.

_

_
_Bước rửa mặt, làm sạch trong chu trình chăm sóc da hoá ra quan trọng hơn bạn nghĩ rất nhiều_
​Bạn có phải là người chỉ dùng mỗi sữa rửa mặt để rửa sạch lớp trang điểm hay kem chống nắng mỗi ngày? Nếu câu trả lời là có thì bạn hãy dừng lại ngay thôi vì bạn đã phạm sai lầm lớn nhất trong quy trình chăm sóc da cơ bản.

_

_
_Sữa rửa mặt không thể “cân” hết như bạn nghĩ đâu!_
​Da hằng ngày tích tụ đủ mọi bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn từ môi trường. Đó là chưa kể lớp trang điểm hay kem chống nắng cũng sẽ là một nhân tố “hút bụi”, bám chặt vào da mà nếu không được làm sạch kĩ càng thì sẽ gây bí tắc lỗ chân lông, gây mụn, khiến da thô ráp và nhạy cảm hơn. Nhưng chưa dừng lại ở đó, các cặn bẩn này tích tụ trong thời gian dài sẽ làm giảm tuổi thọ và khiến da lão hoá với tốc độ vũ bão.

Thế nhưng, chỉ dùng mỗi sữa rửa mỗi ngày trong quy trình làm sạch mà không biết đến sản phẩm tẩy trang thì da bạn chỉ được lấy đi mỗi vài lớp bụi bẩn với phấn son trang điểm bề mặt, chứ những lớp kem nền cứng đầu hay cặn ô nhiễm “nặng kí” vẫn nằm sâu trong lỗ chân lông và “thầm lặng” tích tụ ngày qua ngày.

_

_
_Da không được làm sạch kĩ sẽ để lại hậu quả không lường._
​*Tẩy trang giúp da sạch sâu mềm mịn*
Làm sạch luôn là bước quan trọng nhất trong quy trình chăm sóc da, bởi da có sạch thì toàn bộ những bước dưỡng da sau đó mới thật sự hiệu quả. Và cũng đừng ỷ y rằng mình chỉ sử dụng kem chống nắng, dùng tí son thì sữa rửa mặt có thể “cân” hết. Không hề đâu nhé! Các thành phần bền màu, lâu trôi trong các sản phẩm trang điểm phải có sự can thiệp của sản phẩm tẩy trang thì mới có thể được làm sạch hoàn toàn. Với chuyên da làm đẹp của chúng tôi, làm sạch đúng để da sạch hoàn toàn thì phải trải qua 3 bước:

1. Tẩy trang bằng tẩy trang chuyên dụng, để hòa tan cặn trang điểm cứng đầu từ sâu bên dưới lỗ chân lông

2. Rửa lại bằng sữa rửa mặt để sạch hoàn toàn, cuốn trôi hết cặn từ quá trình tẩy trang.

3. Nước hoa hồng giúp cân bằng da, cấp ẩm cho da sau quá trình làm sạch.

_

_
_Chỉ có sản phẩm tẩy trang chuyên dụng mới tẩy sạch hết các cặn trang điểm và kem chống nắng_
​*Thêm ngay bước tẩy trang vào qui trình chăm sóc giúp da luôn sạch khoẻ*
Bổ sung thêm một bước tẩy trang vào quy trình làm đẹp mỗi ngày thật ra chẳng hề mất nhiều thời gian hay công sức như bạn nghĩ, mà ngược lại còn mang đến hiệu quả không ngờ cho làn da. Hiện nay các sản phẩm tẩy trang trên thị trường vô cùng đa dạng, tha hồ cho bạn tìm được một sản phẩm ưng ý nhất.

*Lưu ý chọn sản phẩm tẩy trang phù hợp cho từng loại da*
Tuỳ vào mỗi loại da sẽ có những dòng sản phẩm tẩy trang phù hợp cho đặc điểm, cấu tạo từng loại da và nhu cầu sử dụng hang ngày của bạn.

_

_
_Sáp tẩy trang dành cho những ai thường xuyên trang điểm đậm, có khả năng tẩy sạch sâu mọi loại trang điểm cứng đầu nhất. Tuy nhiên bạn cần nhũ hóa thật kỹ nếu không muốn da tiếp tục biểu tình vì mụn._​
_

_
_Nước tẩy trang nhanh chóng, đơn giản, phù hợp sử dụng hằng ngày để loại bỏ lớp trang điểm nhẹ và kem chống nắng._​
_

_
_Khăn giấy tẩy trang tiện dụng cho những chuyến đi du lịch._
​Bởi thế mà dù chỉ bôi kem chống nắng hay trang điểm nhẹ thì làn da vẫn cần được làm sạch bằng nhiều bước – đầu tiên là tẩy trang, sau đó là đến sữa rửa mặt. Trên thị trường hiện nay cũng có không ít các loại sản phẩm tẩy trang cho các bạn lựa chọn phù hợp với từng loại da và nhu cầu sử dụng.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

